# Helmets



## PDX_SER (Jul 19, 2005)

Im wondering if anybody has any good suggestions on helmets, a good bang for your buck and one that would be good enough for solo racing and track racing.


----------



## ks2 tuning (Sep 27, 2005)

PDX_SER said:


> Im wondering if anybody has any good suggestions on helmets, a good bang for your buck and one that would be good enough for solo racing and track racing.


 don't get cheap here ,it's your brain... get one made for motorsports not motorcycles... the design and materials are different.... Simpson and Bell are both great manufaturers and they offer a wide array of styles and prices, Arai is great but expensive as are the european companies... although Bieffe's prices are ok, but the selection is thin


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

If you are going track racing with a cage, you will need an SA rated helmet (not M rated, which is the motorcycle standard, but is acceptable for some Solo events). Check the rules for the sanctioning bodies you are competing under before you buy so you can ensure you meet the standards. Some helmets that are acceptable for rally (and therefore sold in the US) may not be eligible for tracking because some sanctioning bodies do not recognize the BSA standard used in some rally helmets.

That said, I have found Bell and Bieffe to have good fit and pricing, but have never tried on a Simpson.


----------



## ks2 tuning (Sep 27, 2005)

yeah what he said...SA stands for special application and as stated above M is for motorcycle, do try and get an SA helmet even if the group says a motorcycle helmet is ok... 

the motorcycle helmet is designed for a one time big impact type thing as most riders when hitting the ground tend to tumble slide and bang their head lots of places, basiclly they test most the helmet...lol 

whereas in a car your strapped in and not going anyplace and your head will pretty much strike the same area or areas over and over again... plus the SA helmets are lined with nomex incase of fire where as most motorcycle guys don't get trapped in a fire so theirs is lined with flammable nylon...


----------



## PDX_SER (Jul 19, 2005)

Awesome, yeah I definately wont go cheap on a helmet, thanks a lot.


----------

